# Yes! i4-Tech Callie Putter



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2013)

So my new putter arrived last week, a Yes! i4-Tech Callie.

First impressions, i love the bronze look, makes a really nice change from chrome or white!!

So i have the 33" shaft standard loft and lie.

Weight wise, its pretty heavy, it is 350g according to the bottom of it. Also the face insert is machined metal, not like the plastic insert i am used to. this gives a really nice sound on connection and so far so good. I am yet to actually take it our of the house! the weather has not been good, so it has been living room putting only.

Its slightly toe weighted and sits slightly open faced when balanced.

I didnt have a true fitting for this, this was the putter that David Howell suggested would be best for me, so into the breach i go! 

First impressions from indoor putting are, i love it. everything goes where i aim and weight and fluidity of my swing are great, so i am really looking for big improvements on the course next season as all my winter work is 70% focus on putting and wedge play.
Loving the fact the head cover matches my RBZ2 colour scheme, not 100% sure about the grip yet, it looks a bit "jazzy" for me.. we shall see if it stays on....

Some pics below:







Cant thank the guys at Adams/Yes/TMAG enough, also obviously Sir David Howell and of course GM


----------

